# Achievement Hunters and Completionists Thread



## Chris (Jun 4, 2021)

Any other achievement hunters present? 

Whether it's beating the story in a video game, unlocking an achievement you've been working on for a while, or hitting 100% on an achievement list come and celebrate it here! Feel free to also make progress reports and vent if that helps you to reach your goals.

I've been working on 100% completing _Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends _since June 2020. I've 101hrs on it so far. When I started playing I ported over my _DW8_ save file which also had 100hrs+ on it that I'd been working on since September 2018. I finished everything required for the fourth of five kingdoms (storylines), *Shu*, today. One more to go - why did I leave the biggest for last? 



Spoiler: Nerdy Spreadsheet










*What is your latest gaming accomplishment?*


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2021)

It took a further six hours today but I actually managed to platinum the game mentioned above! This has been my go-to game for the past three years (both _DW8_ and _DW8:XL_). Not sure what to do with myself now. 







Spoiler: Nerdy Spreadsheet Completed


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 7, 2021)

Finally got the Platinum back in Terraria!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 7, 2021)

Not really sure if this is an accomplishment, but I found a few more Korok Seeds in BOTW only 800 more to go lol. I'm going to try to complete BOTW 100%, and I think the Korok seeds will be the biggest undertaking!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 7, 2021)

I started playing Hades like a month ago or so, and at first it was really hard (this is the first dungeon crawler type game I've ever played), but!! I kept going and finally beat the final boss/game not just once but now over 50 times! I am currently on 9 heat with all the weapons and my next goal is to beat the final boss on extreme measures 4. I am so proud of myself hahaha. I really love the game and think its so much fun, I have even gotten my sister hooked on it as well!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 8, 2021)

finally got the hang of fishing in Stardew lol. I thought I would never get it.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 10, 2021)

Recovered all 13 memories in BOTW without any outside resources!


----------



## Romaki (Jun 12, 2021)

The only thing I can recall is getting 100% of all the achievements of Slay the Spire on my PC version. 

Before that I 100% my Tomb Raider save file which was also a lot of fun, I liked exploring that game.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 15, 2021)

I've been playing Forza Horizons 4 again to squeeze the last bit of juice out of it before 5 arrives in November. Got three achievements the other night just for doing random stuff. Always loved that about Horizons...there always feels like more to unlock...even after playing it for hundreds of hours.


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2021)

When Monster Hunter Rise released I promised my partner I would only see the new monsters whilst playing with her so they were a surprise for both of us and I couldn't sit there giving her 'fun facts' about every monster in every battle. I got her into the series with World (which I had already beaten before meeting her). I initially did this, only hunting returning monsters then waiting to beat the 'new' monster with her but with her work hours stopping us playing with each other much alongside other hobbies we have (we've played together three times since release...) I moved on to "I'll complete every weapon available without hunting new monsters"...Then on to "I'll just do the single player stuff".

I've not touched multiplayer much since I do want to save that for her but at this point in time, I've completed every weapon set you can make in the single player quests, which is a big new achievement for me since I've never gotten close to doing that in any MH game. 

Usually with MH games I'll only bother with one or two weapon types per game (a main weapon and a second usually ranged weapon I make with leftover materials), so having this many 'up to date' weapons is an achievement, especially since I would only upgrade each weapon once I had beaten the required monster with that weapon type, so I've used all the weapons equally too. Never touched the hammer or lance before but they're so fun...The Switch Axe was worth ignoring though.

70 hours and I've only done the single player content. I've quite enjoyed doing it since I'm getting a lot more out of the game than how I would usually play (rush through the content and be fully end game geared with one weapon type within a week). Plus I've gotten to use each weapon properly for a good amount of fights so I have a far better idea of what weapons I enjoy using than I did in previous games. I recommend this playstyle.



Not armour sets though. Low rank armour sets are worthless. I did it all whilst wearing the not upgraded Aknosom set, got the Tigrex set once I finished for that sweet sweet earplug skill to start high rank with.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 21, 2021)

Revisited Octo Expansion and finally beat Inner Agent 3!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 21, 2021)

I reached getting $100,000,000 in GTA 5 Online.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 22, 2021)

Started playing super mario 3d all Stars and beat super mario galaxy 100% with all of the stars collected. Took a lot of time, about 3 months


----------



## Meemalovesacnh (Jun 28, 2021)

i beast the ender dragon in minecraft today


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 28, 2021)

I beat the Age of Calamity story for the first time and also all of the DLC lab quests. I've been really getting into this game again recently. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 28, 2021)

I completed my first playthrough of Little Misfortune...I didn't get the true ending sadly. Hilarious game though...


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 30, 2021)

Got a few new achievements in 'The Wild at Heart'. One for crafting all the food items, one for crafting all the tonics, and one for bringing all of the characters back to the grotto. I know I've spoken about this game on a number of occasions already, but I really do love it. I was thinking more about what exactly it reminds me of. I said before that it was a Pikmin clone. But, I've narrowed it down even further. It's a Pikmin clone crossed with 'Over the Garden Wall'. That's exactly what it is.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 30, 2021)

I got a trophy for opening 800 chests in Liyue (Genshin Impact). And there’s more to be found after that


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 30, 2021)

I got the recipe for the golden slingshot in ACNH, crafted it.  It's my first ever gold tool in any of the animal Crossing games I've played!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

Reached rank 3 eventually on Neopets' Altador Cup. Their HTML5 rewritings of the AC games has been horribly done and with games not working properly I'm glad I did this, not to mention I was still working during most of its time as well.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 3, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Reached rank 3 eventually on Neopets' Altador Cup. Their HTML5 rewritings of the AC games has been horribly done and with games not working properly I'm glad I did this, not to mention I was still working during most of its time as well.


That is amazing because more than half the time I don't have the patience to fight with Yuyoo Ball.  I commend your efforts.

As for my own achievements?  Embarrassingly, think it was in Blush Blush for maxing out all jobs for the first time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> That is amazing because more than half the time I don't have the patience to fight with Yuyoo Ball.  I commend your efforts.


Thank you  I only did play side games though, Yooyuball didn't even work for me unless they supposedly "fixed" it which made it worse. Never been a fan of sports games aside racing no matter the platform.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 3, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Thank you  I only did play side games though, Yooyuball didn't even work for me unless they supposedly "fixed" it which made it worse. Never been a fan of sports games aside racing no matter the platform.


That's cool.  The first year I could only play the side games because I couldn't ever figure out YYB with the mouse.  I might carve out some time and get back to my Slushie Slinging days.  Outside of YYB though, think the only sports game I ever played was Mutant League Football with my brother on the Sega Genesis.  And we were both terrible at it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2021)

DragonAceSg7 said:


> That's cool.  The first year I could only play the side games because I couldn't ever figure out YYB with the mouse.  I might carve out some time and get back to my Slushie Slinging days.  Outside of YYB though, think the only sports game I ever played was Mutant League Football with my brother on the Sega Genesis.  And we were both terrible at it.


Yeah I think I got YYB to work like once back in the days still on old-layout site and got a tie, never bothered with it since. I think in 2015 I reached rank 7 with side games only, but then SOSD worked properly also 

It's ending this weekend, though.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2021)

Been seeing someone new and we have a shared love of _Spyro the Dragon_, so I made a point of 100% completing it to impress her. 
Yes, it actually worked!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2021)

I played Be A Pro on NHL 21, and my player was drafted 2nd overall by my favorite hockey team, the Los Angeles Kings. I used to have a picture of my character on Draft Day, but I can’t locate the picture at this point in time.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 13, 2021)

Finally completed the Peacemaker achievement in *Wildermyth*! It felt great. Technically I've finished the game as I've beaten all the campaigns. But I will continue to play Wildermyth for a long time to come because there are plenty of mods out there to keep it interesting and challenging. ☺


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 13, 2021)

The last platinum or 100% I got was bloodborne on the ps4 (the defiled watchdog is still my least favourite soulsborne boss)
Right now I'm working on the platinum for sekiro! There'll be a bit more grinding than there was in bloodborne because I now have to afford the exp for every skill, but I really enjoy the sekiro combat so finishing up my ng+ (and subsequent ng++) run should be a fun time!

oh my first statement was a lie* my last 100% was hollow knight, I got steel heart last weekend. (I don't have a p5 clear but shhh. we don't talk about p5... ... maybe someday...)


----------



## Coricus (Aug 13, 2021)

My latest achievement was beating the Path of Pain in Hollow Knight a couple of weeks ago. I hope I can do some other notable things in the game eventually too, but some things are beyond me for the time being. Baby steps, I guess.

I also beat Inner Agent 3 in Splatoon 2 for the second time a couple of days ago after having taken a long break from playing Splatoon 2, for a rather amusing reason. This week I decided to take up IRL pin collecting, and I ended up ordering two different Golden Toothpick pins from two different sellers. I felt like that would be a bit much if I didn't have the actual clout to back it up, so I went back into the subways and spent three hours fighting Inner Agent 3 all over again just to mentally justify it, LOL


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 15, 2021)

Just beat Skyward Sword HD and it feels pretty darn good. Definitely my second favorite Zelda game. Glad I never played it until now to experience it without the motion controls and the better visuals/improvements.


----------



## Dio (Aug 17, 2021)

Got all the achievements in Cuphead recently!


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2021)

Second _Spyro _game platinumed. 
Not sure if I'll manage the third one - but that's 2/3 so far this month!


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2021)

Chris said:


> Not sure if I'll manage the third one - but that's 2/3 so far this month!



I say this and then 19hrs later...





Trilogy completed.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2021)

On a roll lately. Finished up _Kingdom Hearts: Melody of Memory_ trophies last night. 
This game gives me hope that we're eventually going to see a new _Theatrhythm Final Fantasy_ game for home consoles.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 26, 2021)

When I finally found a Shiny Machoke in Pokemon Pearl.


----------



## Holla (Aug 27, 2021)

I finally beat Fire Emblem Echoes Shadows of Valentia on Hard/Classic mode. I normally play the series on Normal/Classic so it was a step up for me. I had a lot of fun with it though. There’s even an in game achievement I earned from beating it on hard.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 1, 2021)

Speedrunning Super Mario Bros in 13 minutes and getting every golden trophy in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 6, 2021)

I beat a boss I was stuck on in Luigi's Mansion 3, plus beat a bunch more.  I'm getting far in the game


----------



## Mick (Sep 6, 2021)

Ooh, I like this thread already!

One of the latest achievements I really sat down for was in Crypt of the Necrodancer, a dungeon crawler rhythm game where the player & enemies move to the beat of the music. The achievement involved a sheep following one beat behind, and if it took damage, that'd be game over.   





Since it's a rhythm game, another challenge character meant playing it on double tempo. Got that one about a week later!


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 6, 2021)

Mick said:


> Ooh, I like this thread already!
> 
> One of the latest achievements I really sat down for was in Crypt of the Necrodancer, a dungeon crawler rhythm game where the player & enemies move to the beat of the music. The achievement involved a sheep following one beat behind, and if it took damage, that'd be game over.
> 
> ...


Omg that’s quite an accomplishment!  It’s been forever since I’ve touched that game, not very good at it but it’s so much fun!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

Probably having played over 1,000 online battles in Smash Ultimate.


----------



## Coach (Sep 10, 2021)

Got the Platinum trophy for Life is Strange: True Colors! Managed to play through it without seeing any spoilers too, which was important for me. Now I'll be slowly replaying it to take in the atmosphere some more, and try out different choices.


----------



## clipartghost (Sep 10, 2021)

Still so proud of my Project Diva Plats  Thought X would've been easier, but even 100+ hours haven't been quite enough for the achievements... But oh well. Yay for rhythm games!


----------



## demoness (Sep 12, 2021)

100%'ed Psychonauts while waiting for 2.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 12, 2021)

Completed quite a lot in Dragon Quest XI S today!  Not _quite_ aiming to 100% it, but somewhere pretty close to that.
-Obtained all of Veronica, Erik, and Sylvando's costumes!
-Got the Master of Monsterology and Try, Try Again accolades!
-Completed the final page of my mini medal album!
-Completed the Fourth Trial of the Wheel of Harma in 14 turns!  (I probably over-prepared for this one, eheh.)
-(Technically) completed all the horse races!  I did have to use the golden reins, and there were a couple of times where they just... gave me the winning prize out of pity, but I got the Whinny Winny Wonder accolade, so that's good enough for me!  I did also manage to place 2nd once in the Black Cup on Difficult, which I'm fairly proud of, considering.  I am... not good at horse racing.  I will not be attempting other horse racing-related accolades ahahaha


----------



## BakaRina (Sep 28, 2021)

Even though it's been years, I remember being happy to have completed the Battle Frontier in Pokemon Emerald. It took some time to do it, but I did it. I have plans to do the same for Platinum whenever i get to it.


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

It's nothing special, but my latest one was catching a shiny Metagross in a Max Raid. But with how easy it is to get shiny these days, like I said, it's nothing special. You can't toss a stone without hitting someone who owns a shiny legendary Pokémon these days, let alone some Metagross.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 30, 2021)

I turned on ORAS again to finish up my Pokedex and uh, turns out I already did lololol. Both the National and Regional Dexes.


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 30, 2021)

Recently got married (and hit year 2!) in my main Stardew Valley farm. Not much, but really fun <3


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 1, 2021)

I think I last posted on here several months ago when I first started playing Hades, and said my most recent gaming accomplishment was beating 10 heat or something. Well I am here now to say I have beat 32 heat  literally thought I could never do it but here I am! I feel like I understand the game a lot better now and I want to try even higher heats even though there are no more bounties/rewards after 32.

Also I beat the entire Celeste storyline except for Farewell. I did the main chapters 1-7 plus the Core chapter 8 and collected a total of 129 strawberries. I am currently stuck in Farewell Chapter 9 and honestly I don't think I can do it without using the assist mode. It's really hard and unlike chapter 8/Core I don't see myself doing this  but it's ok! I'm glad I was able to get this far. I also tried doing the B-side versions of the chapters and I'm not so sure I can do those either. I was able to do the first 3 b-side chapters but I don't think I will be doing the rest.

Another accomplishment of mine I don't think I mentioned in this thread yet was like over a year or so ago I got up to Master Ball tier battling online in Pokemon Sword and Shield and my highest rank was 2,297 (doubles).

One last accomplishment that I am still sort of working on is Dead Cells. I beat the game 1 time, and since have tried to beat the game with 1 BC (boss cell) and its super hard, but honestly I think I just need more practice. I can see myself beating up to 3 BC if I really committed but after seeing playthroughs of 4 and 5 BC I don't know if I can get there. My goal is at least 1 BC, and 3 if I am lucky.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 9, 2021)

I ended up getting 100% items in my first ever playthrough of Metroid Dread. Definitely some tricky shinespark maneuvers required for some items, but I'm glad I was able to figure them out all on my own.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 13, 2021)

Here's another little progress update for where I'm at in DQXI S! ^^ I've been doing a lot of farming and a lot of forging recently, but aside from that, I've...
-Completed the Luminary's Trial!
-Got the Pathfinder General accolade!
-Raised the entire party to max level and completed their skill trees!
-Made all five wishes!
-Completed the Final Trial of the Wheel of Harma in under 30 turns!  I... forgot my actual turn number whoops—
-Obtained all of the Hero, Eight, and Rab's costumes!
-Completed all the non-Tickington quests!

I've got one more Tickington quest I can do at this point in the story, but after that, I'm going to try and hunt down as many accolades as I can before going into the post-post-game.  I'll tie up any remaining loose ends after that.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2021)

I managed to win the Super Bowl on Madden Mobile. The game is hard to play on the phone, but I’ve gotten used to it overtime. I don’t do anything competitive, so I just stick to the seasons. It’s a fun game and passes time when you need it to.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 18, 2021)

In super monkey ball mania so far i've beat:

golden banana mode
dx mode
reverse mode
smb2 master + extra
and am working on smb1 master!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 21, 2021)

I got the platinum trophy for Assassin's Creed Valhalla today. Wasn't exactly planning on going for it when I started Valhalla, but after beating the game and looking at how attainable the rest of the trophies were, I figured I might as well go for it.


----------



## jabajava01 (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm all the way through GTA SA.


----------



## ``` (Nov 1, 2021)

The most recent gaming achievement that I achieved a few days ago was 100% all 3 Mario games in Super Mario 3D All-Stars. I felt so accomplished when I finished all of the Mario games, it was a blast being able to play and fully complete the game in its entirety. One of the most challenging stages that I came across in the game Super Mario 64 was the level where I had to collect all 8 red coins in the Shifting Sand Land course. It was quite difficult trying to get some of the red coins, even when I flew across the sky trying to grab some of the red coins that were up in the air. I let Mario sink in quicksand several times during some failed attempts in collecting all of the red coins  but despite going through some challenging courses in Super Mario 64, I had an enjoyable time playing every Mario game in Super Mario 3D All-Stars.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2021)

My response to extremely stressful situations is to either throw myself into a writing project or trophy hunting. This week I opted for trophy hunting and 100% completed four games:




*Hakuoki: Kyoto Winds & Hakuoki: Edo Blossoms*
Once upon a time, I bought _Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi _on the 3DS thinking that it was a historical/war game mixed with vampirism elements. And it is all of those things - but it's also a dating sim on top of that. And I got hooked. Don't tell my girlfriend.  _Edo Blossoms_ is my preference of the two, but it follows _Kyoto Winds _chronologically so it's better to start with that one. If you ever give them a go, it's advised to play them both simultaneously.

*Dynasty Warriors 8 Empires*
One of my absolute favourite gaming franchises of all time. In September 2018, I set myself the goal of 100% completing all three _DW8_ titles before I could buy _Dynasty Warriors 9_. These are big games, with umpteen stages and 82 playable characters in total, and it took me a good 300-400 hours to beat all three. With that goal finally achieved, I bought _DW9_ on sale for £11.16 last night. 

*Bugsnax*
Not going to lie, I thought this game was terrible the first time I tried it. Played it for 10 minutes, turned it off, then forgot about it. Someone I got chatting to at a party the other week convinced me to give it another go. I ended up absolutely loving it. Things I considered silly were cleverer and deeper than I initially thought. Also, if you want to see LGBT+ representation done right in a game then this is absolutely the one to play.


----------



## Raz (Nov 19, 2021)

It's been a while since I did anything relevant when it comes to gaming, but I would say beating all 10 classic Mega Man games (without any kind of save assistance; I still need to play MM11, even though I already have it).

But other than that, I'm not doing anything really challenging lately. At least not anything other than trying to perfect my play with Makoto (Street Fighter 3) and pull off her most difficult and annoying combos. But SF3 is a lifelong learning process, and I think everytime I play it, I learn something new or I improve my execution of some combo, or mix up... It's funny, but after all these years, I think I finally entered the stage where I can answer "I play Third Strike" whenever someone asks me if I play videogames.

(I still need to go back to Stardew Valley, and I also need to relearn Ninja Senki DX, as it's the only game I feel like I will speedrun one day).


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2021)

Chris said:


> *Dynasty Warriors 8 Empires*
> One of my absolute favourite gaming franchises of all time. In September 2018, I set myself the goal of 100% completing all three _DW8_ titles before I could buy _Dynasty Warriors 9_. These are big games, with umpteen stages and 82 playable characters in total, and it took me a good 300-400 hours to beat all three.* With that goal finally achieved, I bought DW9 on sale for £11.16 last night*.



Funny that I mentioned buying this game in my last post in this thread - and that was just under a month ago! This is the first time in a long while I've sunk 68hrs into a game in a single month. 




I heard a lot of bad things about _Dynasty Warriors 9_ before going into it but I actually really enjoyed it. The open world was a refreshing change of pace after playing the three _DW8 _games back-to-back and it gave me a better grasp of how all of the separate scenarios in previous games fit together in the grand scheme of the Three Kingdoms period (and I say that even having read the classic novel). I'm excited for _DW9: Empires_ to release in February!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

Finished the 10500+ dark spirits orb part in AQW that's part of a longer quest chain. That part is one of the more annoying ones cause you can only do as much as times allows you a day not including the 100 daily. I'm still gonna have to do some but hopefully I don't need that many again aha.


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm considering this one complete with the base game platinumed. The DLC isn't calling to me nor can I afford it.

This game's reputation as a BOTW clone has done it a disservice. An unpopular opinion perhaps, but I enjoyed Immortals Fenyx Rising so much more than BOTW.

I borrowed this game from my Dad two weeks ago and spent the first 4-5 hours unsure if I even liked it. What kept me going with it was how much I enjoyed the narrative banter between Zeus and Prometheus. Once I completed Aphrodite's quests (my least favourite of the Gods' questlines; the other three were much more fun) I decided to ignore the story for a while and just focus on exploring the world and unfogging the map - and that is when I started to fall in love with it. The four areas surrounding the Gates of Tartaros were all so gorgeously designed and feel completely different from one another. I also really enjoyed the combat. However, I found the vaults and the constellation myth challenges a little tedious - so some of the tasks required for Hermes' Heroic Task Board tested my patience. Aside from that the game was a lot of fun to plat and I'm going to rave about it whenever granted the opportunity. If you haven't given this game a go before I'd recommend it!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 25, 2021)

^I actually did a quick google on that and definitely looks more fun, not a huge LoZ fan and Greek mythology definitely sounds way more interesting. I'll probably have to read into it a bit more so I don't get it and ragequit because x amount of challenge that'll make me hiss fit lol. I like the first looks, though.

Finally did some progress in Brilliant Diamond, been basically stuck trading Pokémon the regular way and doing Underground cause it's(the game) a bit slow lol.


----------



## CrossYuuki (Dec 26, 2021)

getting a pentakill with a blitzcrank in league norms


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 27, 2021)

Just beat Super Mario Galaxy with 120 stars with Mario. Not my first time doing it since I did it on the Wii, but still feels good regardless. I think I am going to do it with Luigi as well which is something I didn't do on the Wii.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 28, 2021)

Been a while since I did a progress update for DQXI S (admittedly somewhat because I got distracted and didn't play for almost two entire months, eheh), but here's some of my latest achievements!
-Obtained the Red-Hot Pokerer accolade!
-Obtained all the Slime Quest Slots accolades, after around ~6400 total spins!  (On autoplay in the background, because _oof_ waiting for the freeze to happen took awhile.)
-Beat the champion's time in the Bronze Cup and Silver Cup, and got the Breezy Rider and Tight-Turn Trotter accolades.  Also got the Gallopowlitan accolade, which was way more fun than it should've been.
-Collected and perfectly forged or reworked every sword, greatsword, knife, and boomerang in the game!
-Got the Made of Accolades and Phytotherapist accolades!  Anybody else never use their healing items because "what if I _really_ need it later"?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 28, 2021)

Finished Super Monkey Ball Mania's Marathon Mode! no skips + all EX stages
for SMB2* (SMB1 still has Stamina Master...)


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 31, 2021)

beat hades
it took 24 tries but i did it


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 17, 2022)

I got a gold HHA plaque in ACNH!  That's my first time ever getting a gold plaque


----------



## Merielle (Jan 17, 2022)

Not true 100% because I don't want to suffer through the horse races and poker any longer just for the accolades, but I've finally completed DQXI S!  I collected every item, perfectly forged or reworked every single piece of equipment, filled my Defeated Monster List, got all the costumes for all the characters, used every Pep Power, and completed all the Tickington Quests!  Also completed the Secret Trial of the Wheel of Harma in exactly 50 actions (_whew_), and defeated Timewyrm in 43 actions.  All in all, I really, _really_ adored this game.
Sharing my final stats below for the curious!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 20, 2022)

My last post in this thread was me saying that I didn't think I could beat the B-side chapters for Celeste and here I am a couple months later and I beat them all???? I even beat the first 3 C-sides!! I'm gonna keep trying to beat all the C-sides but damn they are hard lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

Finally done with Ramanas Park last night in Brilliant Diamond. Shame they made some exclusive to either version and then also left both in some cases but yeah, Underground was horrible RNG as for getting spheres for it so happy I'm done.


----------



## dude98 (Feb 7, 2022)

Beating Mission 6 in Ace Combat 7. I heard a lot of people struggled with this part. I had some trouble too. I took a break from the game and decided to try again. The reason its hard is because you have to attack an airbase and get a certain amount of points. The worse that can happen is getting shot down or not reaching the goal. I reached the goal near death. I was so relived to beat it


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 3, 2022)

Completing the museum in ACNH


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 3, 2022)

I caught 50 fish in a row in Animal Crossing, now going for 100, lol.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 4, 2022)

So I play hard rhythm game songs when I'm stressed just to let off some steam. I like _The Intense Voice of Hatsune Miku_ becuse it's spammy; I have a reason to aggressively tap my tablet.






And then I uh. I full combo'd Expert mode out of sheer stress. 1520 notes in 2.5 minutes. Stressing out makes me focus way more than when I play normally.

(Here's a video below if anyone wants to know what the beatmap looks like. Very fun part starts at around 1:50 )






I think my next goal is to full combo Machine Gun Poem Doll. It's a tad more difficult than Intense Voice but I think I'll manage eventually. I could try FC-ing The Disappearance instead but I'm not in the mood right now. Machine Gun Poem Doll is a catchier song. LOL.


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 8, 2022)

I beat the Elite Four and Cynthia in Pokémon Shining Pearl


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 8, 2022)

I played Pikmin 3 for the billionth time and completed the game with all 66 fruits for the billionth time 
I got SUPER close to top 500 in Splatoon 2 X rank last month!!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

I defeated Cynthia and the Elite 4 on Pokémon Brilliant Diamond with only three Pokémon.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 13, 2022)

I finally got the Infallible achievement (win 5 shows in a row) in Fall Guys!!  I got it in Sweet Thieves, so definitely easier than doing it in Main Show, but I'm still quite pleased that I managed it!  I actually got my win streak up to 9, but unfortunately my team lost on the tenth.  Thankfully there's no achievement for ten.  I've gotten up to four wins in a row a few times, but was never able to get that crucial fifth win until today.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 14, 2022)

I FINALLY got a full combo on one of the songs in Mario & Sonic at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games Wii U!! It was from the New World on hard! I got all perfect and great!! It made me really happy because I have been trying for such a long time!!! Now on to the other difficulties and songs


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 18, 2022)

Finally AR 45 in Genshin Impact but its never enough
I also successfully rolled for yae miko under pity so that was shocking and exciting.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 18, 2022)

Completing the Hero story in Sonic Adventure 2 on XBOX.


----------



## Kamex (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm trying to finish the Pokedex in Pokemon Legends: Arceus since I finished the story of the game. In addition, I recently caught some shinies that I found randomly.


----------



## brandonisntnoob (Mar 22, 2022)

Chris said:


> Any other achievement hunters present?
> 
> Whether it's beating the story in a video game, unlocking an achievement you've been working on for a while, or another milestone you've set yourself come and celebrate it here! Feel free to also make progress reports if that helps you to reach your goals.
> 
> ...


Defeating the final boss battle tom nook in animal crossing new horizons he was a tough ome


----------



## Mick (Mar 25, 2022)

100% on Bioshock Infinite!





That last achievement involves fighting arenas with a decently hard challenge for 15 waves. Say you fail the challenge for wave 12, you get to start over, doing all the previous rounds too! Also there are four of these arenas, so 60 ribbons to collect... 1/10 very tedious would not recommend. 

The only motivation was completing the entire trilogy. 





It _totally_ doesn't bother me that they are listed out of order...


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 2, 2022)

I was digging my posts for this one post I did where I just wrote a whole ass essay about Infinitely Gray and how I dreamt of getting all the cards and tiering the event.



skarmoury said:


> Hehe thank you for this, fish fish! You're gonna regret asking me this because I will make a whole-ass essay even if no one asks, but unfortunately you did /jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, a whole month later I did just that. Completed the entire Pale Color cards and earned a top 300. I would’ve liked to go higher in tiering, but with so many things going on and so little resources it just made me struggle a little getting to 200+. Regardless, I‘m absolutely thrilled with this whole accomplishment. I know getting the cards is luck-based but I still count it as an achievement blessed by RNGesus since I just used all the free gems I saved up in-game. As for tiering, I honestly started small and said “top 5000 is fine”. But with lots of effort and dedication (and a little gacha luck for the rate-up event cards), I slowly upped my goal from 5000th to 1000th to 500th to 300th. I’m happy with the growth I‘ve done throughout the entire event, considering this was my first time tiering and I wasn’t even in a tiering server yet.






It’s wild how motivated I was to tier knowing Ena’s tagline in the event is “I don’t want to give up.” I felt that!!




I love Ena and I love Infinitely Gray and I love the event Pale Color so much. I don’t think I’ve been this passionate about a game event. It fills my heart with joy seeing this profile hehe.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 2, 2022)

I got Elden Ring around its release and had every achievement within 2 weeks! It was probably the easiest platinum of all the soulsbornekiro games I've played (which is ds3, bloodborne, sekiro, and ER)


----------



## petaI (Apr 13, 2022)

i reached rank x in splatoon 2!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 13, 2022)

I have gotten all golden cups and 3 stars on Mario Kart 8 50 CC and 100 CC! Now I just need to do 150 and 200! I am playing it on the Wii U because it was my first MK game and I love the Wii Wheel and I just can't with the joycons


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I have gotten all golden cups on Mario Kart 8 50 CC and 100 CC! Now I just need to do 150 and 200! I am playing it on the Wii U because it was my first MK game and I love the Wii Wheel and I just can't with the joycons


I have, as well! Except it's MK8D and I only did 50 CC, but I am now working on 100 CC!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2022)

I managed to fully 100% complete Banjo-Kazooie (that Rusty Bucket Bay Level can go screw itself)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2022)

I reached A rank in the Pro League for Chambara in Nintendo Switch Sports! Normally I don't really care much for ranked modes, but I really wanted to achieve this for some reason. It felt really good!


----------



## Gene. (May 10, 2022)

It was a while ago, but I'm still very proud of my Playstation Platinum's for Detroit : Become Human and 3/5 of the Platinums for Kingdom Hearts : The Story so Far, I might go back and complete that this summer


----------



## RemMomori (May 11, 2022)

This year was the first time I was able to 100% Super Mario Galaxy ( playing the version found in 3d All Stars) . I've had this game for years since I was younger but was never able to fully clear it until this year. This achievement was years in the making and I'm sure that my younger self would be proud.

My next goal is to 100% this game 5 more times to make every save on the main menu have 100% completion, wish me luck!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 13, 2022)

Dunno if anyone here plays Final Fantasy 14, but I finally cleared Pandaemonium 3 Savage with my Static group after 3 months of trying to beat this fight.  We are finally free


----------



## tessa grace (May 14, 2022)

Randomly (and shockingly) won the 50/50 for the third time in a row to Ayaka today!!



when i say i gasped with delight-

I was pity 40 something, and I decided I would do 4 wishes with some of the primogems Miyoho gave us so I could hopefully get c3 or 4 rosaria. I hadn't saved up for Ayaka and accepted I would lose the 50/50 if I met pity requirements anyway, so I just decided to wait for another rerun of her or maybe Ganyu even though Ayaka was one of my dream characters. She came home today guys! and now I have my dream team: Bennett, Xiao, Yae Miko, and Ayaka. What a day


----------



## deana (May 15, 2022)

I'm not super active playing Pokemon Go but thanks to this recent water type event I was finally able to catch enough Goldeen to evolve a Seaking and...



Getting this medal put me in a surprisingly good mood! I've been playing since December 2018 so it took me a little while 
(Before someone happens to see this and ask, not looking to add PoGo friends right now sorry!)


----------



## skarmoury (May 15, 2022)

Finished the entirety of OneShot yesterday :] Really really great game! Now time to get all my remaining achievements (which I hope to finish in one go on my next playthrough)!


----------



## skarmoury (May 17, 2022)

Major gaming achievement: full combo 30 songs on master in Project Sekai! 

I did it mainly because I love the flower title, it’s a total fit for Ena’s event and her event title card  It was pretty difficult trying to focus for the entire song without making a mistake, and doing that for 30 songs was kinda frustrating. But coming back to the game whenever I’m recharged really helped me FC songs I previously couldn’t do.

I will continue collecting flower titles for Ena (my beloved)! 










(peep at my complete set of Insatiable Pale Color cards )


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2022)

Hi guys! After reviewing recent posts, it has become clear that the recent uptick in this thread's activity has been because the content being posted has started to drift away from the thread's intended purpose. @Mick and I had a chat about how to address this and we have decided that in order to bring the thread content back in line with it's original focus that we should rename it—_from *"What is your latest gaming achievement?"* to *"Achievement Hunters and Completionists Thread"*_—and to delete the recent lacklustre content that read more like daily reports. Some examples of the types of posts we have removed:

beating/catching Pokémon (except where relevant to active shiny hunting or Pokédex completion)
_Animal Crossing_ goals (except those related to the Nook Milage Programme)
finishing a level in a game (unless it had an associated achievement)
We aren't going to be so strict as to say you can only post official PlayStation / Xbox / Steam achievements in here. Reporting on games that have no official achievements (like many Nintendo games) or that don't have achievements for certain significant milestones (e.g. achieving all collectibles in a game that does not require this for 100% achievement completion) is still absolutely okay! We just want to move away from the more trivial things that have been reported lately such as:




			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> I caught a [Pokémon] today






			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> cleaning some of my town in acnl!






			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> double wordplay score in TBT basement word games just now!



We hope that everyone can understand that this thread is intended more for gamers who commit themselves to the long-term grind that is achievement hunting and that we would rather not dilute these accomplishments by letting it turn into just another 'what did you do today?' type of thread. 

To lighten the vibe...


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2022)

I 100% completed the trophy list for _Spongebob Squarepants: Battle for Bikini Bottom_ today. Dear god how is this a children's game!? I'm in my thirties and struggled with it. 80 socks and 100 golden spatulas in addition to level-specific collectibles was kind of overwhelming. Back to playing Koei Tecmo games on nightmare mode to try and restore my honour as a gamer.


----------



## skarmoury (May 22, 2022)

Finally got Liyue's _Stone Harbor's Nostalgia_ namecard! I think this took me a lesser amount of time than Mondstadt's _Snezhnaya Does  Not Believe in Tears_ namecard, but I'll take it. I can finally graduate from Liyue daily comms :") No namecard yet for Inazuma commissions so I'll wait for that, but for the meantime, might as well get acquainted with the Inazuma comms.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

Got the Platinum medal for catching 2500 Normal-type Pokémon in Pokémon Go the other day. Mind y'all I've "only" been playing since November 21st last year, my friend called me a maniac and I suppose I agree with him.  

There are Platinum medals for every type, but yeah you need 2500 catches of each, as well as Platinum medal-levels for other stuff as well.

My first Platinum medal in game, too so I feel rather proud.



Spoiler: proof


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2022)

It took 57 hours (this was advertised as a 40hr plat, I feel duped!!) but I finally completed every objective in career mode in _Planet Coaster_ for the Star Studded Career trophy. That's not even all the requirements for the platinum - I'm still only at 90% completion. 

Powering through the final few trophies isn't appealing to me right now because they're in a different game mode I don't enjoy as much. Might switch to another game for a bit and clean-up the remaining trophies for this one later.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2022)

I decided to just hammer out those last five _Planet Coaster _trophies out anyway. 59hrs in and I can_ finally_ go ahead and enjoy sandbox mode!  I might even treat myself to some of the DLC next time it goes on sale - the World Fair pack has been tempting me for the past few days. 

I ended up enjoying this game so much more than I thought I would. I only have it because I got it for free through PS+ a couple of months ago. The only downside now is having to wait until the end of the year for _Planet Zoo_ to release on PS5.


----------



## skarmoury (May 27, 2022)

I seriously did not plan on tiering the current event on Bandori (Eng) but I do love the Moca and Kokoro summer theme so I played a few.
Now I’m currently in top 45.
I guess we’re going along with this then for the next 6 days.




edit: don't have the energy to continue anymore, mainly because it feels like a chore more than it feels fun to achieve. well, I guess it was nice being part of the top 100 while it lasted.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 27, 2022)

I FINALLY GOT THE GOLDEN SLINGSHOT AFTER 4 YEARS OF CITY FOLK! (If this is not okay to put in the thread after the new rules then please remove!) I dont know how it was so hard to get because it was so easy to find one in New Leaf?!!?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 29, 2022)

I've had Mario Kart 8 Deluxe for a few months now but haven't done too many of the Cups, I've just been playing it online for TBT sessions for the most part. But I decided to try and get them all done over the past couple of weeks, and now I've 3-star ranked all 150cc, Mirror, and 200cc Cups. Pretty good, that's better than what I had on Mario Kart 8, lol. Still a few unlockables left to get, but I'm pretty happy I've 3-star ranked all the Cups that I can until the next waves of the Booster Course Pass come out.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 13, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> I've had Mario Kart 8 Deluxe for a few months now but haven't done too many of the Cups, I've just been playing it online for TBT sessions for the most part. But I decided to try and get them all done over the past couple of weeks, and now I've 3-star ranked all 150cc, Mirror, and 200cc Cups. Pretty good, that's better than what I had on Mario Kart 8, lol. Still a few unlockables left to get, but I'm pretty happy I've 3-star ranked all the Cups that I can until the next waves of the Booster Course Pass come out.


An update to this: I've now beat all 150cc time trial ghosts and grinded out enough coins to unlock all remaining parts, so everything I've wanted to do has completed! I suppose the only single player thing left I could do for some sort of MK8D completion would be the 200cc time trials, but that's a lot of effort for something that wouldn't earn me anything, lol.

As well, I beat all the Battle Cups (in both normal mode and galactic mode) in Mario Strikers: Battle League on Saturday, so that's pretty good! Wasn't sure I'd be able to do them so quickly, but I guess my years of playing Super Mario Strikers have helped out a lot.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2022)

I just beat the Galactic Championship in Mario Strikers: Battle League. I cannot express enough how much I hate the AI in that mode. Incredibly overpowered being able to read your every move and rarely making a mistake. Very unfair challenge, but I'm glad I managed to beat it.


----------



## Merielle (Jun 16, 2022)

Finally went back into Slime Rancher this evening and got the last few achievements I needed for completion!  Most were achieved on my main file, except for the Rush Mode ones and some ~riskier~ ones that I did on a Casual file, so I wouldn't put the slimes on my ranch in jeopardy. The one key is the spare purchasable one for soft-locked players!  I couldn't stand to leave only one item unpurchased, especially since I had nothing else to do with my riches.





I did this a while back, I thought I'd also share my final score for Rush Mode!  Managed to earn enough for the highest achievement on my first try, no less.  You can probably tell the strategy I went for, ahaha.


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2022)

I finally got all five best endings on Code:Realize! That means I’ve seen every CG, every song, and unlocked the bonus scenes. I had to replay a few routes, but it was worth it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2022)

Platinumed _Dynasty Warriors 9: Empires_ on PS5.  
It's also my 40th platinum trophy!  





Part of the fun in the Dynasty Warriors Empires games for me lies in the fact I'm writing a military fantasy series: I like to create my story characters in the game and watch how it plays out. It's a great solution for writers block. I had a great laugh earlier today when an incompetent foot soldier from book 2 mowed down the series protagonist like he was nothing in the very first battle of the campaign.   I expect that DW10 will still be a couple of years away yet (and DW10:E even longer) so I will probably replay this one on PS4 in the meantime.


----------



## Mick (Jun 25, 2022)

100% completed Celeste, a precision platforming game. Very fun to play, you can really see yourself improving as the levels get harder. I might actually replay this a few times.





First try, of course. Please disregard the obvious death counter in the screenshot thank you very much


----------



## Merielle (Jun 30, 2022)

I completed Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King on 3DS after just over 85 hours today!  In that time, I...
-Cleared every rank in the Monster Arena!  You can't control your monsters in combat, so a painful amount of this (especially in the last two ranks) was painfully luck-based. 
-Completed every Cameron's Codex Challenge (142 in total)!  This sidequest involved taking photos of various people, places, and things throughout the game.  Certain challenges were surprisingly quite grindy!
-Collected 139/139 mini medals!
-Defeated every single monster in the game and completed the Defeated Monster List!
-And finally, I beat all fifteen bosses in the bonus dungeon, Memories Lane!  Oddly, they're not necessary for the game to give you credit for completing the Defeated Monster List, although they do all have their own entries there.  As a little aside, the final superboss at the end took me 18 turns to defeat.  Whew!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 3, 2022)

Boy what a trip down memory lane this game was. While I don't think it's worth the 40 dollars, it's a fun game to pass the time!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 10, 2022)

160 hours of total lifetime gaming for Binding of Isaac
Multiple DLCs to play
34 characters to play everything and beat Hard Mode with all of them
Glitched daily challenge achievements on my end.

But my goodness, this has to be my proudest achievement in gaming to date as I can now say I beat and 100% Binding of Isaac!!!


----------



## angiepie (Jul 11, 2022)

This was like 4 years ago but I 100% Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy XV with all the DLC included.

I’m working on 100% Final Fantasy XII and then I’ll move on to X.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 18, 2022)

I got two more achievements in fallout 4 this week so i only need 12 more to 100% completion. The two i got were "All sugared up" and "Prankster's return" (after abt 5 mins of trying to put a grenade in a robots pockets only to realize i needed a perk to do it then another 30 mins of leveling up)


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2022)

Newbiemayor said:


> I got two more achievements in fallout 4 this week so i only need 12 more to 100% completion. The two i got were "All sugared up" and "Prankster's return" (after abt 5 mins of trying to put a grenade in a robots pockets only to realize i needed a perk to do it then another 30 mins of leveling up)



Hey, nice! I'm currently also slowly working towards 100% on that game. I need 14 more right now, 9 of them in the Nuka World DLC (only just started that). I can definitely relate to some of the achievements taking longer than I would like them to... D:


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 18, 2022)

Mick said:


> Hey, nice! I'm currently also slowly working towards 100% on that game. I need 14 more right now, 9 of them in the Nuka World DLC (only just started that). I can definitely relate to some of the achievements taking longer than I would like them to... D:


Yeah most of mine are nuka world too some more difficult than others. 
(Cough Cough eyes on the prize)


----------



## Mick (Aug 19, 2022)

Newbiemayor said:


> Yeah most of mine are nuka world too some more difficult than others.
> (Cough Cough eyes on the prize)



I had a very brief look at the eyes on the prize achievement and yeah, it is not one I am looking forward to. 
For when you do start trying: I saw people online talking about using the shooting gallery to earn all those tickets but I found the hoop shot game to be much faster (up to 1500 tickets per minute) and also less effort:



Spoiler: peak gameplay











Thankfully the achievement will then only take... about 1.5 hours of spamming the crouch button.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 19, 2022)

Mick said:


> I had a very brief look at the eyes on the prize achievement and yeah, it is not one I am looking forward to.
> For when you do start trying: I saw people online talking about using the shooting gallery to earn all those tickets but I found the hoop shot game to be much faster (up to 1500 tickets per minute) and also less effort:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've got abt 30,000 from that method but my fingers started to hurt so I decided to take a break and work on other achievements and get back to it. Definitely better than the shooting gallery tho.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2022)

Not that great of an achivement in comparison to some harder games out there, but recently I completely 100% super mario odyssey!! I'm super happy about it since it's one of the games I started during the academic year and the fact that I was able to commit to something besides studying is absolutely amazing to me, genuinely over the moon about it


----------



## Tulaash (Aug 22, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Not that great of an achivement in comparison to some harder games out there, but recently I completely 100% super mario odyssey!! I'm super happy about it since it's one of the games I started during the academic year and the fact that I was able to commit to something besides studying is absolutely amazing to me, genuinely over the moon about it


Ooh, that was a fun one to 100%! I remember doing that back quite a few years ago (I did use the help of some amiibo, but I don't consider that to be cheating, I mean, it's a feature in the game!)

I'm currently working on Animal Crossing: New Horizons. I said I would 100% it when I first got it, and I've been slowly working on that since release day. My plan for 100% completion is a full catalogue, every villager photo, every poster unlocked and ordered at least once, every DIY unlocked and crafted, every Nook Miles achievement completed, and every house in HHP completed. I'd say I'm about 50% of the way there - the photos is the most daunting task right now!


----------



## Franny (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm not a full completionist but I'm super close to 100% achievements for New Vegas on steam. The achievements I need though have to do with playing caravan which is a card game (might be made up for the game) and Jesus is it difficult. I cannot learn how to play this game no matter how hard I try.

I also am doing all of the new "beginner" achievements for Guild Wars 2. they just released a huge new set of achieves and idk if they grant anything but I just like doin em. Being in those early maps with new people is really fun.


----------



## Flicky (Aug 24, 2022)

I recently 100% completed Banjo-Kazooie, something I haven't done before (without using cheats, at least). The final battle was a lot harder with the Switch button mapping!

It was fun playing as Washer Banjo for a bit. I could never beat that last puzzle as a kid.


----------



## broolow (Sep 4, 2022)

https://imgur.com/VzsgN58

I'll take whatever chance i can get to brag about A-ranking every level in Shadow the Hedgehog.

I'm also pretty close to getting every medal in Sonic Unleashed, just need to find the rest of those secret missions first.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 17, 2022)

I managed to reach the 1000 total trophies mark on my PlayStation account! I didn't actually realize how close I was to that mark until I got my PS5 and looked at the trophy list while making sure things transferred over correctly, lol. I hit it today with a few trophies I got while finishing up my initial playthrough of Nier Replicant. I've gotten my trophies mainly through just playing a fair number of PS4 games (52), since I only managed to get 4 platinum trophies (for Fallout 4's base game, Yooka-Laylee, Spyro 3: Year of the Dragon, and Assassin's Creed: Valhalla's base game) over the ~8 years I've had my PS4 (and now PS5).

It does make me curious how many theoretical achievements/trophies I'd have if Nintendo ever set up a proper achievement system, since it feels like it'd be A Lot. ah well, guess I'll never know.


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2022)

I platinumed _Nexomon: Extinction_ last night. 






There is no gamer amongst my friends, online or offline, that has been able to escape me raving about this game. _Nexomon: Extinction_ takes the _Pokémon_ formula and strips it back to what it was in the original Gameboy era, fixes the grievances people have with the _Pokémon_ games, and delivers a storyline that adults can play without spending the entire time cringing through monologues on the power of friendship. On the topic of friendship...



Spoiler: From an Abyssals DLC quest.









Downside, the trophy list was impacted by the release of the Abyssals DLC. One became missable unless you took the right precautions before unlocking the DLC area and the other has become unavoidably more time-consuming. Originally, the trophy for catching every Nexomon required you to catch all 382 Nexomon in the main game. However, the DLC moved the location of #382 Ziegler to the new Precursor Mountain area - and he can now no longer be caught until after you complete the Abyssals storyline. Even once you complete the DLC and you do manage to catch him, you still need to catch all 50 new Nexomon they added to the game before the trophy pops. I caught Ziegler last night at 400/427 (93.68%) Nexopedia completion, so they definitely modified the requirements for this trophy and subsequently made it more difficult. Luckily the DLC only took me a single session to complete so it wasn't too irritating - but admittedly I think I was playing non-stop from 2pm through to 2am yesterday so that may not be accurate for everyone.

I adored this game. I sank almost 83hrs into it and I'm not tired of it yet. I'll definitely return to this for cosmic (shiny) hunting later.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 6, 2022)

When I started Style Savvy: Styling Star, I thought it would be a nice, quick game that I could easily remove from my backlog... anyway, 211 hours later, I've finally completed it!  I got every in-game achievement and completed the entire clothing catalogue (almost nineteen-thousand styles)—and I'm also _fairly_ certain that I've collected all the other items and customization options as well, but there's no in-game way to track that as far as I know, so I relied on fanmade lists for those.

It was a lot grindier than I expected going into it, but I am _absolutely_ flaunting my "Gazillionaire" achievement on my player profile.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2022)

Unlocked The Sanada's Millions trophy in _Samurai Warriors: Spirit of Sanada_ tonight. This marks 100% completion of the campaign: all music and cutscenes unlocked and all battle objectives fulfilled (these destroyed me). Do you enjoy nerdy note-taking? I had a five-page checklist for tackling the objectives that were eluding me:



Spoiler: The Sanada's Millions: Nerdy Checklist









The game isn't over yet though. I'm still only at 44/51 trophies or 72% completion. The rest of them require a lot of tedious grinding in the exploration maps. They are very much RNG-dependent too so that will no doubt drive me up the wall. 

*Anyone else have a specific achievement or game they're working on at the moment? *


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2022)

I was waiting to post this because I am expecting to complete Fallout 4 soon, but I am way too easily distracted so with the amount of side content in that game that might still take me a while. So: Earlier this week, I _finally _completed all the 'Death Wish' contracts in A Hat in Time, the hard way (no assist or peace & tranquility modes!)




This took me nearly 100 hours of playing. There are 38? challenges tied to this achievement and at least half of them are absolutely ruthless. So much practicing, memorising, trying again. Skill based achievements,not even once. The screenshot below is unrelated to the specific achievement, but sums up the feeling nicely:




While we're comparing nerd notes, here are some of mine:


Spoiler: Map I made to help me with the 'Ship Shape' death wish



There is actually a path missing on the digital version between hallway and left deck, oh well.
This map was intended to go on my other screen, to help me learn planning routes for tasks in the following challenge:


Spoiler: Cruisin' for a Bruisin'



Not my video, feel free to skim through it a little because it is a 20 minute challenge that only gets more insane as it goes on.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 11, 2022)

Mick said:


> Earlier this week, I _finally _completed all the 'Death Wish' contracts in A Hat in Time, the hard way (no assist or peace & tranquility modes!)


That's definitely impressive! I did all the Death Wish contracts when that DLC first came out forever ago, which took me over a month to do, and ended up using P&T for a good chunk of them. I did save an image of everything I had done before resorting to using P&T:


Spoiler










Except for the hard boss rush, I did beat every contract (excluding bonuses) without P&T, just some of the bonuses were a bit too much for me to attain, thus why I decided to use P&T for them. Unfortunately the hard boss rush was just too difficult for me to try and complete without using P&T. 

Your map for the ship is also impressive. I definitely didn't use anything like that, I kinda just memorized the ships layout with each successive attempt and kept trying until I got it completed, lmao.


----------



## Mick (Oct 11, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> That's definitely impressive! I did all the Death Wish contracts when that DLC first came out forever ago, which took me over a month to do, and ended up using P&T for a good chunk of them. I did save an image of everything I had done before resorting to using P&T:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's still very impressive! And also, still includes quite a few challenges completed that I had a hard time with too!

I very nearly gave up on several of the bosses. It was a lot of trial and error to figure out how to play those levels without getting hit too often. And even then, the grind to get that one lucky attempt wasn't always fun. (I had a lot of trouble with 'killing two birds' in particular. It is such a long, boring fight...)

At least the hard boss rush was slightly more doable after all that practice, but even then the extra hard fourth/last boss felt like an extra kick while already down. I am so, so glad I got lucky with its bonuses.

I don't think making the map saved me any time, by the end I did have it all memorised too


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> View attachment 463225
> View attachment 463226​
> Unlocked The Sanada's Millions trophy in _Samurai Warriors: Spirit of Sanada_ tonight. This marks 100% completion of the campaign: all music and cutscenes unlocked and all battle objectives fulfilled (these destroyed me). Do you enjoy nerdy note-taking? I had a five-page checklist for tackling the objectives that were eluding me:
> 
> ...



Turns out that I forgot to come back and mention that I completed this game on Wednesday night!  





So, I actually binged most of this game in a week after initially dropping it within a few hours of play five years ago. I don't know what it is about it, but every time I decided I was bored and turned it off I would almost always have it back on again within the hour. It's like I couldn't stop thinking about it. My better half was definitely bored of hearing about it, that's for sure. I've had a minor obsession with Japan's Warring States period for the past 15+ years and I love the Musou formula (as flawed as it is, I won't pretend it's perfect) so I had a blast playing this.

Main downside for me is that the game made me nauseous after 2-3hrs play. But by the time I figured out the cause of why I was feeling ill so often I was at 49/51 trophy completion - the penultimate one being to get a playable character to Lvl 99, and I already had Yukimura Sanada at Lvl 94 by that point so I just took a break then came back and hammered it out in under an hour.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2022)

More of a completion goal reached, but as I mentioned in another thread, I now have EVERY Genshin Impact character released so far.  All 56 of them are filled out in my character archive and can be used in the game for me.  It took several years, crazy good character RNG, whaling, and more, but I finally completed it.  Now I have a seemingly limitless amount of team compositions I can go with, characters to build, AND I don't have to worry about reruns anymore!  I'm really glad I've become one of the fewer in this game to complete the entire character archive.  



Spoiler: complete Genshin Impact character archive


----------



## Mick (Oct 30, 2022)

Today in "notes that should have been a spreadsheet:"

I completed Ni no Kuni, which had been sitting in my library for who knows how long! It was an interesting game. Definitely very grindy at certain points though, especially to get to the 100%.





The notes were unfortunately necessary because the in-game creature tracker sucks, and this way I could see what I needed to catch/evolve to get the last achievement... I regretted handwriting this as soon as the first page filled up, haha!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 1, 2022)

Splatoon 3 is my first Splatoon game and I got it just 3 weeks ago. Today, I completed the secret (last) level! Got the little bear badge too. Very proud of my growth and progress considering I’m very very new to the series :]


----------



## Neb (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm going for all the map completion related achievements in American Truck Simulator and Euro Truck Simulator 2. This means driving to every city and driving on every road in each region. On American Truck Simulator I've visited every city in Oregon, Washington, Nevada, and Utah, which gave me a Steam achievement for each. I'm also almost done with driving on every road in Oregon. With Euro Truck Simulator 2 I just finished driving on every single road in Poland. I'm also just a little over halfway done with visiting every city in Norway and Sweden.

Progress has been slow to say the least. Just doing all of that took me well over 110 hours. I imagine it'll take many hundreds more just to drive through the rest of the maps.


----------



## BakaRina (Nov 23, 2022)

I've completed and collected every item in The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and now I'm on the way to get every medal for Fire Emblem Echoes. The ones to I'll be spending a good amount of time on is Hard+Classic with 0 casualties, completing the game within 500 turns and defeating 300 dragon enemies and getting Astra, Luna and Sol. Lots of grinding or looking for really rare items.


----------



## Neb (Nov 29, 2022)

I managed to get to every city in California and the Slavic region in American Truck Simulator and Euro Truck Simulator 2 respectively!


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 29, 2022)

Completed the Pokedex in the Pokemon Violet!
I love this game so much


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2022)

I just completed the main story in _Stray_ and I think I'm giving up on it at 79% achievement completion. The completionist in me is kicking themselves, but I just didn't enjoy this game quite enough to want to try and speedrun it in 2hrs (one of the trophies). It's a very cute game and I'm glad I gave it a shot, but I feel it was overrated. The gameplay bored me after Chapter 4 (The Slums) and in hindsight I'm pleased this was included in PS+ Extra rather than me needing to outright buy it - because £25 is too steep for such a short game IMO. Although I will say I did really enjoy the couple of chapters that were more open and focused on town exploration - and visually it was beautiful.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2022)

I've mostly been playing on Switch lately (dedicated achievement system when Nintendo?) but I decided to give _The Last Campfire _a go after I saw @magicaldonkey mention it. Like, I went from having never heard of it to seeing their post, looking up the trailer, and purchasing it in the PSN sale in under 5 minutes. I hadn't intended to complete the entire game in an evening, but my Sky Q box wouldn't let me watch the movie I planned to see last night so I just kept playing until the end. 





Such a sweet little game. It's a shame it's so short. Although I regret not figuring out until two-thirds of the way through the game that I could mute the narrator. I imagine the tone of voice they've gone for is meant to be calming but the breathiness of it irks me.

My more long-term grind project right now is _Samurai Warriors 4-II_. It's a 100-200hr plat so it's going to take a good while. That's a good thing because I've run out of modern _Dynasty Warriors_ games to play and I can't seem to get into _Samurai Warriors 5_. I'm not sure why because it focuses on one of my favourite historical figures, the new art style is more polished, and the gameplay is very similar to it's predecessors. For some reason I just feel bored very quickly whenever I try to play it.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 21, 2022)

I managed to complete the Pokedex in Pokemon Scarlet today, where I had actually managed to get 354/400 of the Pokemon without ever getting a single badge:


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 1, 2023)

A few hours after beating Psychonauts 2, I managed to get the Platinum trophy for it. Felt only right to go for it since I did 100% the original Psychonauts and none of the trophies were too hard to get:


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2023)

First platinum of 2023: _Cult of the Lamb_.  





@Mairmalade recommended this to me a few months ago and then my partner was playing it while we were on holiday. As soon as we got home I had it downloading on the PS5. It's equal parts adorable and messed-up - and I'm not going to lie the latter was the appeal here. The achievements for defeating the four bosses without taking damage frustrated me, but otherwise this is an extremely enjoyable game. I am definitely going to do some things differently on my next playthrough though!


----------

